# indoor bow speed



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

What is the speed of your indoor bow my bow is 200 fps not fast but it likes the x


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Mine is at 222fps with the GoldTip Triple X Pros, 150 grain points and my Merlin Excalibur set at 47# peak weight and 26.875" AMO draw length. The arrows weigh in at 423 grains, and are cut about 1" in front of the launcher blade.

WIth my GT Series 22 Pros, I'm getting 235fps.
With my ULPro 500's and 110 grain points, 246 fps (too fast, IMHO, haha)

Of course, since that target isn't going anywhere, who really cares how fast the bow is for indoor shooting...the accuracy and forgiveness (if there is really such a thing) are by far more important than speed. Normally "speed freakers" and heavy poundage shooters that have to have the fastest bow on the line don't normally perform very well when it comes down to X's and babyX's....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

It only has to be fast enough too keep from hitting the overhead lights. Any faster than that is a bonus.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

ramboarhunter said:


> It only has to be fast enough too keep from hitting the overhead lights. Any faster than that is a bonus.


When one is only 5'7", I get more "room" to avoid hitting the overhead lights or ceiling than some guy 6'10" tall, hahahaha. However, when a person is shooting a slow bow with super heavy FAT SHAFTS...everyone can hollar, "IN-COMINGGGGGG" as the shooter launches his "MORTAR ROUND....you hope for the arrow to be slightly LOW so that it "cuts the line" above its real impact point, hahahaha.

A friend of mine has been shooting flu-flu arrows from time to time, and is it ever a "hoot" to listen to those arrows on the way to the target! Those suckers are "LOUD" and cool sounding....plus he hits the middle of the middle, and you sure can SEE the arrow's feathers once they are in the target!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

redman said:


> What is the speed of your indoor bow my bow is 200 fps not fast but it likes the x


I wish I had a dedicated target bow. Good for you. I have no idea about my arrow speed. I'm shooting a Parker Wildfire xp 55# draw and a 28" draw length and behman 400's. I'm sure it's well under 300fps. I don't care though. Hitting X's is the hole idea. I'm probably over bowed a little anyway. Eventually, I'm going to go down to 50#'s. If you're hitting X's, you could shoot half moon's and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Pro Elite at #50 shooting 700 gr 2613's with 300 gr points. 170 fps. I can eat a burger by the time they get to the target


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

194 FPS but I ain't shooting logs.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I will have to chono my indoor arrows but this is what my indoor bow produces with faster arrows:

Jennings T-Star XL compound finger bow 51 pound draw
Setup NFAA barebow class, bare bow with 34 inch Shrewd longrod, stringwalk
ACE: 229 +/- 0 FPS
Navigators: 210 +/- 2 FPS

The ACE are 344 gr, the Navigators are 430 gr and my indoor full length 2315 X7 are 571 gr. I am guessing that I will be in the Uncle Gus range, or less, with the indoor arrows, especially after you subtract 3 or 4 fps for the string crawl. I slowed the bow down even more with some string silencers to help shorten my crawl. Now I am about one inch crawl to the white ring on the target. 'Course this is fast compared to my indoor recurve barebow that shoots 144 fps (same X7) or my indoor longbow that shoots 139 (611 gr woodies).


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

Old setup was 'bout 180, may have picked up 3-5fps with new limbs and some fresh tuning.. 
Indoors that is fast enough to keep them in the X.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

203 fps
Contender Elite
XT2000 limbs
54 lbs DW
27" DL
Spiral X cams
2613's weighing 650 grains


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

2712's weighing 685gr. Shoot, have a coke n a smile, glass...shoot again, have another coke and hopefully another smile, glass....shoot again, run to the bathroom, come back and glass....should be 3 X's....LOL. Actually, mine are not really that bad. Never chronoed it, but guessing in the 210-220 range. VE @ 56#'s. When I switch to my 2314's weighing 525gr., they seem like rockets going!!


----------



## brettwilm (Jan 5, 2011)

Barebow, Bear Super Kodiak, off the shelf, shooting goldtip hunter traditionals 1535's (.600 spine), 380 gr, 42 lbs at my 27.5" drawlength, chrono'd 185 fps.


----------

